# Bullet ID help needed



## butchndad (Apr 7, 2021)

Out poking around the same site and came up with this bullet in downtown Jersey City. It’s 2.25 inches long and seems to me (who knows nothing about bullets)  to be surprisingly heavy. Any info as to caliber, age, use or anything else would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## RCO (Apr 7, 2021)

its likely from a rifle so a larger bullet size but I'm not able to say for what or caliber


----------



## embe (Apr 7, 2021)

Probably a .50 Caliber by the looks of things,  hope that helps


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 7, 2021)

embe said:


> Probably a .50 Caliber by the looks of things,  hope that helps


Yes it is 50 cal.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 21, 2021)

I dont know how it's in such great condition without the casing. That's cool


----------



## Toma777 (May 21, 2021)

It was probably a .50 dud someone pulled apart, I'm guessing because of the condition. 

When I was a kid we would pull dud bullets apart to play with the gun powder.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 21, 2021)

Sounds like a fun child hood. Ha ha


----------



## hemihampton (May 21, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> It was probably a .50 dud someone pulled apart, I'm guessing because of the condition.
> 
> When I was a kid we would pull dud bullets apart to play with the gun powder.



When I was a kid like 7 or 8 years old I remember me a my Neighbor Buddy would take my Dads Live .223 Bullets, put them in a vise & cut them open with a Hacksaw to get the Gunpowder to make our own M-80's.  LEON.


----------



## Toma777 (May 21, 2021)

A hacksaw?! LOL

We would pull the tops off using pliers, by twisting really hard. Mostly what we found were hunting rounds, like 30 30 and 30 06. I remember blowing up a lot of fruit, LOL.


----------

